# Knicks Music Irks Gallinari



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Danilo Gallinari gave the crowd a thumbs- up for its support Monday but he's not as excited about the music selection the Knicks are using after he scores. Gallinari scored nine points, including his first NBA dunk in Monday's 102-98 win over the Chicago Bulls. After each of his four baskets, the Knicks' long-time public address announcer Mike Walczewski, using a thick Italian accent, said "Daneeelo Gal-lin-ar-ay" and then the Italian songs "Volare" or "That's Amore" were played. When asked about hearing his name, Gallinari said: "I need to talk a little bit with them about that. Because it's not so good, the pronunciation. I will talk about that. As for the music, no, not so good." Mike D'Antoni was somewhat surprised by the music selection himself and looked at the scorer's table after Gallinari's first basket. Apparently, Gallinari would prefer to hear a more updated, age-appropriate song. Also, the Italian journalists who attend Gallinari's home games said the song stereotypes Italians.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...irked_danilo_gallinari_doesnt_like_itali.html

Amazing....:sarcasm:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

That is only the beginning....Milan Fans (Gallo old team) are starting to come out of the wood work pooring into alot of Knick Forums....and we already know how our Knick organization will HYPE-UP their favoriticism toward a Pet-Player (Marbury) which is not fair or good towards the fan-base, teammates, and Gallo...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How about some nice Verdi?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

play that hydro ghetto sh*t!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I went to a game at the Air Canada Center this year, and Calderon gets the same treatment. Obnoxiously thick accent every time his name comes over the PA, plus every time he hits a 3 the announcer leads the crowd in an "Uno! Dos! Treeesss!" chant. He didn't seem too into it, either.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> How about some nice Verdi?


How about some NWA? :admin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He'd probably prefer it.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah it is a bit garbage. I'm sure our African American players wouldn't enjoy it if they played Dixie after every exciting dunk or three point shot either. It is different though from the situation I described in that I'm sure they didn't do it to offend Danilo, where it would be an obvious offense if they played Dixie after every dunk by our african-american players. My point was not that fact, but the fact that a clear stereotype is being exhibited, I figure I should point that out clearly.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

what the **** is dixie?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I knew weight lifting wasn't the problem!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> what the **** is dixie?


Believe it or not, wikipedia is actually accurate on this one:



> The song originated in the blackface minstrel show of the 1850s and quickly grew famous across the United States. Its lyrics, written in a comic, exaggerated version of African American Vernacular English, tell the story of a freed black slave pining for the plantation of his birth. During the American Civil War, "Dixie" was adopted as a de facto anthem of the Confederacy.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Wouldn't Alice in Chains' "Rooster" make the most sense here?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

And they're playing Alice in Chains' "Rooster" after Gallinari scores. I win! :yay:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :rofl:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicksfan got it right there shouldn't be stereotypical music after galineri does something, but ...the music isn't for him its for the fans , i'm sure they could find some happy medium.


----------

